# Love is in the air....la..la..la..laaaah!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep must be the turn of the seasons....Love is definitely in the Air in my fish room! Just put my Platinum Gold Dragon HMs together and they are spawning right now, and my CPO lady just dropped her youngsters....lots of them! 

My other female CPO was doing the dance yesterday and when I took a couple of the Blue Shufeldti's out to take to a customer, turned my back and they were on top of one another! Geez couldn't wait


----------

